# Laptop within 40k



## bloodlife (Aug 15, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*35k to max 40k INR* edit exceeds upto 48k now 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: *Dell, HP, ASUS*
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*Primarily will be using Eclipse and other IDE's,Multimedia (AfterEffects/Adobe Ps), Gaming(COD,Creed,CS like..) And Movies too.. 
*

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
*Glossy* 

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
A Mid Level Graphic card (AMD/nVidia) will do..won't be playing any high config games since i already got A Decent PC

*Proc Preferably Intel.. 
*
And will be using this Laptop for 2-3 yrs..  
Pls suggest a Config

Ty..


----------



## Naxal (Aug 16, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook -> @ 34k (comes free with cooling pad, Bag from flipkart)

Add on HP Warranty upgrade (total 3 year coverage) offer -> Rs. 1133/-

Add on G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ) | Ram | Flipkart.com -> Rs. 1600

Seagate Expansion Portable 1 TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com -> 5k

around 42k..


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 16, 2012)

any from ASUS..?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2012)

Asus K53SM but cost 40. At that price HP has better option as K53 doesn't have any OS.


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 18, 2012)

*Laptops in this category..?
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen and price range btw 30k to 35k ?*

I've Zero'd in on these 3.. HP Pavilion G6-2005AX | Acer Aspire V3-551G | Lenovo G580
vich among them is better..?


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 20, 2012)

ny1 viewing this thread.. ?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 20, 2012)

How about dell Inspiron 15R for around 40-45k, its a nice laptop


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

bloodlife said:


> *Laptops in this category..?
> Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen and price range btw 30k to 35k ?*
> 
> I've Zero'd in on these 3.. HP Pavilion G6-2005AX | Acer Aspire V3-551G | Lenovo G580
> vich among them is better..?



avoid the Acer, seriously overpriced. HP has more graphics power but heavy. Instead check this: Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN. Can run all your listed games at mid/low.


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> Asus K53SM but cost 40. At that price HP has better option as K53 doesn't have any OS.


OS not a problem.. I use Ubuntu/BT5 and will have XP as second boot option and 40k i'll have to manage.. 



aroraanant said:


> How about dell Inspiron 15R for around 40-45k, its a nice laptop



15R..  I'll have to wait till end of sept..to buy tht one..as of now 40k max



Sam said:


> avoid the Acer, seriously overpriced. HP has more graphics power but heavy. Instead check this: Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN. Can run all your listed games at mid/low.




I'm a bit confused, AMD APU(does it mean the GPU is within CPU ?) is it like Intel's internal HD Graphics(3k\4k) ?
and will i require a dedicated GC for running mid-level games or The Internal GPU is sufficient to run such games ?

wht's the actual cost of Acer Aspire V3-551G ? any how i'll nt buy frm FK.. i'll check the price with local shops here..

I don't knw much abt the samsung's build quality and issues with it, none of my frnds have used it & neither me too


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2012)

bloodlife said:


> I'm a bit confused, AMD APU(does it mean the GPU is within CPU ?) is it like Intel's internal HD Graphics(3k\4k) ?
> and will i require a dedicated GC for running mid-level games or The Internal GPU is sufficient to run such games ?



yes. APU is nothing just proccy + GPU as in intel processors. Moreover HD4000 is same powerful as most APU graphics.

You can run almost all current games at mid or low on HD4000 but if you plan to run games like Battlefield 3 or upcoming BlackOps2, better opt for dedicated graphics like HD7670 or GT630.



bloodlife said:


> wht's the actual cost of Acer Aspire V3-551G ? any how i'll nt buy frm FK.. i'll check the price with local shops here..
> 
> I don't knw much abt the samsung's build quality and issues with it, none of my frnds have used it & neither me too



Acer one should cost 35k or more and not worth it as at that price you can get 2nd gen i3 + 7670M from HP.

Samsung one is fine. Better than most other laptops but lack USB 3.0 (acc to flipkart. maybe wrong info). But have matte display and the body is not glossy like HP and Samsung


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 24, 2012)

Got this price from a local shop here, Acer would cost around 36.5k.. and wht abt these Acer Aspire V3 571 & 571G

571 - No Dedicated GC.. 
571G - has everything..but 45k !!! 

and are their any ASUS Trinity powered laptop..?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2012)

none of the acer makes sense. hp is offering some great config + service at really low price. usually hp is on the bottom of my recommendation list cause of high price but this time they are surely turning tables.

no idea about Asus Trinity. useless to wait for them. not even sure what config will be launched as some of them have really poor GPU.


----------



## adnan87 (Aug 24, 2012)

Do check out below as well..you can get it for around 37k..
SVE15115EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

It has much better build quality and looks than HP..It has slightly lower clocked graphics card compared to hp 7650m..


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> none of the acer makes sense. hp is offering some great config + service at really low price. usually hp is on the bottom of my recommendation list cause of high price but this time they are surely turning tables.
> 
> no idea about Asus Trinity. useless to wait for them. not even sure what config will be launched as some of them have really poor GPU.



AMD APU A8 (HP Pavilion G6-2005AX) Vs Intel IvB(i5) every time i browse FK.. feel like i should have Intel..sorry,Now again 
HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX || Dell Inspiron 15R || Lenovo Z580 (59-333347) FK's Comparison of all 3


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2012)

go for HP G6 with 2nd gen i5 and save some bucks (around 2k less at infibeam + Windows 7). i5 3rd gen have HD4000 which is a huge improvement over HD3000 but in processing power both are same. so going for 2nd gen i5 makes sense as they heat up less than 3rd gen processors.


----------



## xpert007 (Aug 26, 2012)

go for asus

asus k53sm -sx010d

ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS K53SM

it will cost around  37-39k
in kolkata u may find even less than 37k

good laptop many of my friends are using it from sometime...


----------



## Abhinav Gupta (Aug 27, 2012)

I will also recommend the asus model and it is available for approx. 37.5 k at timtara(I don't know anything about the website).Clearly it wins coz it has much better processor,much better graphics card and 250 gb more hard disk space.Also why to waste money on win 7 when you don't use it.


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 28, 2012)

@ xpert007 & @Abhinav Gupta
ASUS K53SM boasts Intel i5 2nd Gen.. 2540M/2450M any option to upgrade..?

I've been looking into Acer Aspire V3 series..two of them fits my budget and usage..y isn't it recommended..? any flaws ? please do mention..

And about this model in particular Acer Aspire V3-571G-9435(the spec's are awesome) reviewed by AnandTech says priced btw $780-$850 and is $799 in Amazon.com, and this site here says it's priced 44.5k in India.. 
A similar model with exact spec's is 65k in Flipkart..


----------



## bloodlife (Aug 31, 2012)

no replies..


----------



## RON28 (Sep 1, 2012)

better go for Dell 15R SE for 43K.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^^
Its new inspiron 15R is priced for 43k and not SE one.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 1, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> Its new inspiron 15R is priced for 43k and not SE one.



sorry i mean 15R only.


----------



## bloodlife (Sep 2, 2012)

Just to share this info View attachment MRP-ASUS NB Price List_ND_Aug '12.pdf
Had requested the price for a specific models (K53SM-SX010D, K55VM-SX120V, K55VM-SX086D ) they sent the whole list of available models here, in Bangalore.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 3, 2012)

^^^prices are very high, i think those prices are copied from MRP of the laptop box. because K53Sm cost 40k and pdf file shows 45k.


----------



## bloodlife (Sep 3, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^prices are very high, i think those prices are copied from MRP of the laptop box. because K53Sm cost 40k and pdf file shows 45k.


Yea, besides tht K55VM-SX086D is available @ 52k(on discount..they said) with same spec's as in FK
Now i'm left with these options HP G6-2016TX @ 44k15R @ 43k | 15R SE @ 50k | K55VM-SX086D @ 52k !!!!


----------



## RON28 (Sep 4, 2012)

^^^15R SE is more than enough for you. btw, check my signature, i got it for 48.5k.


----------



## bloodlife (Sep 4, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^15R SE is more than enough for you. btw, check my signature, i got it for 48.5k.


I've been reading 550p thread..really great spec's VFM product & congrats U got1, 
but skeptical abt build quality & reliability of the brand none of my frnds hv used smsung.. every1 recommends either Dell r HP !!!

wht abt the warranty? & where did u get 550p(i5 i guess) for 48.5k?


----------



## RON28 (Sep 5, 2012)

from a local dealer with bagpack, 1 year warranty and and if you pay 4k, then you will get 3 yrs on site warranty. if you check flipkart, there are as many as samsung laptops as Dell and HP. i think samsung has entered into laptop market seriously, thats why they are giving VFM products from 20k to 60k. 

and if your are skeptical, then 15R SE is really good.


----------

